
Show HN: Share one idea that changed your life - hieunc229
https://inspired-ideas.web.app/
======
hieunc229
Hi guys,

A tweet got me (and many others) attention from David Perell "Name one idea
that changed your life". This results in many people shared the one-idea they
have learn somewhere, that helped shaped their knowledge.

I created Inspired Ideas for 2 reasons: (1) I often collect quotes, (2) I hope
that you can share one idea that helped you either in relationship, career, or
positive impact.

Thank you!

